# Emergency Bolus question



## Mpwelch50 (Aug 17, 2020)

We gave our calf a Bolus tonight and she started foaming at the mouth and grinding her teeth. Will she be ok? She was gagging but now she’s not. She’s breathing and walking around. Just this foaming thing has my daughter freaked out. It was half a sustain lll Bolus. TIA Michelle


----------

